# Olens new projector



## SPlvr (Jul 17, 2008)

So I was told by my friend who works at a firm called OLENS...I have never heard of it, but he said their about to launch a projector for only $250! I was wondering if anyone else had heard about it or had some info on it since that sounds like a price I would be willing to pay...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since you have a friend there, wouldn't he be in the best position to tell you about it?


----------



## SPlvr (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I'm pretty sure his opinion is a little biased. Thats why I'm asking for others opinions


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect for a brand new device, most folks here haven't even seen it.


----------

